# Gaggia XTWO Grinder Fault



## Hayne (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi,

I am new to the forum, so this is my first post and wondered if anyone could help me. This one has baffled me.

My grinder in the XTWO has stopped working (I found a piece of metal in there which jammed the burrs, stopping them turning, so I think the gear on the worm drive has broken).

The reason for the message is that I am struggling to remove the top cover to access the grinder. I have removed the sides easily, but the top cover goes across the top of the machine and down the front all the way to the bottom of the machine. It looks like the coffee spout assembly and LCD display needs to be removed, but there is nothing obvious holding it together.

Do anyone have any ideas?

Many thanks in advance.

Giles.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I do not know the m/ch but try looking underneath for screws/clips. Does the panel need to be flexed to release nibs on the case .

Before you go to extensive dismantling ,are the parts you need available? If you have found a piece of metal in the grinding burrs you will more than likely need new ones.The burrs are ceramic /very hard so probably chipped or broken. Looking on the I/net the service charge for this M/ch appears to be £130.


----------

